# Help: Carbons or Aluminums



## Hunt2Kill (Feb 9, 2004)

Help me out, im trying to descide what to shoot.

Carbons or Aluminums
Mainly hunting and a few 3-D shoots and a league

03' Bowtech patriot SC
27" draw
60#
Trophy Ridge Drop Zone rest

Thanks in advanced


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

The best advice would be to try them both a decide. But I know that can be a little hard on the wallet. 

I started out with aluminums and was a firm carbon hater for years. I thought that they were flimsy and couldnt take a beating. Ofcourse this was from no experience at all. I was just listening to all of those horror stories from old timers who have also never shot them.  

Now that I have tried them,they are all I use now. I have found that they are actually more durable than most carbons. I like both but for now,its carbon for me! 


BTW.... you might want to post this on the bowhunting section or general section. Youll get more feedback there!


----------



## Hunt2Kill (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks, I did.. i was just checking how polls work  This was my test post.


----------



## gametrax (Nov 20, 2003)

Oh I get it... Good idea. I think I have only seen like 5 actual post here since I registered!


----------

